# White Eco Cruze Build



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

Today is my first full day with the Cruze, loving it so far. It is a 2014 White Eco Cruze with the 6 speed manual. As of today it has 99 miles. 

I have a 1976 BMW that is highly modified which I use for my "fun" car. The Cruze is my daily driver so mods will be considered on a drivability and visual basis. I have a basic idea of what areas I want to work on, and a rough order I plan to do them. This will probably change as I learn things I like and don't like about the car. 

Mods will be a bit slow as most of my disposable income is spent on the BMW, but the BMW is nearly where I want it.

I picked the Cruze because of the 1.4 turbo engine. Starting with a turbo platform has huge benefits which I plan to exploit. First order of business is going to be the ZZP short ram intake. Love the turbo sound so this was a must. This should be here this Friday and I will be installing it that day. 

After that I'd like to lower the car a bit and do a few visual modifications. Not sure what exactly but as I spend some time with the car, and checking out what others have done I'll figure it out.

Here are some initial pictures since threads with out pictures are quite boring:


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Where's the pics of the BMW?


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

Here are a few below. I guess I wouldn't consider it highly modified, as the amount of work done to these vehicles can be insane. But it does have a recently rebuilt engine, dual 40 weber DCOE carbs, five speed from a newer bmw, and quite a few supporting mods as well as suspension work. Currently I'm having the driveshaft rebuilt with new u-joints, and rebuilding the differential and replacing the diff mounts. I'll add a bit more once I have it back on the road. I eventually plan to use it for auto cross and a cruiser for weekend car shows. The Cruze will be for long road trips which I like to do often, and the BMW isn't really practical for.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats and great looking Cruze! Good color choice! Did you get the Mylink based nav?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

nice!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Congrats on the new car and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

Starks8 said:


> Congrats and great looking Cruze! Good color choice! Did you get the Mylink based nav?


What is the mylink based nav? The directions are shown on the MyLink if that is what you mean.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats and Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to thy fork.


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, nice choice in color I must say!!


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

First modification:


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

VTuner purchased, I'll report back with my experience!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking good, keep us updated on the tune.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

What are your thoughts on the zzp intake now that it's been on for a few days?


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

I wrote this review with a video on the ZZP Intake: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/85537-zzp-intake-video-quick-review.html

Overall I love it. I haven't noticed any drivability issues (after swapping out and properly gapping the spark plugs). I drive in 115 degree phoenix heat with no heat soak issues at all. Plenty of stop and go driving as well. Zero issues so far, I have about 1500 miles on the intake now and a bit over a month. I would definitely recommend it. My girlfriend isn't exactly thrilled with the turbo noises as they are really load with the A/C on and windows rolled up haha. But she is used to it now, and I love them.

I have "read" my stock file and sent it to Brian and he sent me my tune within 12 hours, great service so far. I'm waiting to finish my tank of 87 octane so I can refill with 91 or 93 if I can find it and flash the new tune. Everything is spelled out and it took almost no time to get my stock file and send it to Brian to get my tune. Loving it so far and can't wait to try the performance tune.


----------



## MemphisR32 (Aug 21, 2014)

Great looking cars! Its always fun to have one car to commute with and one to go have fun without worrying about your DD.


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

I flashed the tune at the gas station on my way home from class. Arizona sucks and unless I go 100 octane, I can't get anything above 91. So I'm running the 91 octane tune which provides a very modest increase in power. I'm keeping the driving a bit conservative at this time since I had a bit under a half tank of 87 still left. My understanding is it should be able to adjust, I just won't see the total benefit until I convert entirely to 91.


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

Okay so it has been a long time since I have posted. 

Since then I ditched the vTuner and bought the trifecta tune (during the group buy). The Cruze has been doing awesome. I have some big plans but nothing short term as funds are low (moving to a new place).

Haven't really been on the site much (life taking up a lot of time). But plan to be around a bit more. 

Hoping to have new Trifecta tune soon. I was told maybe this week. Will definitely report back about improvements, etc.. as I will be glad to get rid of PAL. I removed the ZZP intake, but still have the Forge atmospheric BOV. I am looking to either source another intake that actually has some sort of cool air component, or build something that looks decent to source cool air. The IAT temps were crazy in the summer with the filter open to the engine bay. 

The next step is exhaust work, but that is more long-term.


----------

